# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  أغلى الأوطان

## معاذ ملحم

الأردن أغلى الأوطان


  
الله يا وطني الأردن ما أجملك** وبأسلوب شعري أكتب عنك

رغم صغر مساحته **** فالأردن غني في آثاره
وكم حضارة قامت على أرضه*** في شماله وجنوبه وغربه وشرقه 
فدعوني أذكركم في مواقعه *** ولكم مني ألف تحيه
==================================

أم قيس شمال اربد الفتيه 
أنشئت في عصر الهلنستيه********** وبنيت عليها مدن رومانيه
مدرجان من الصخور البازلتية***** وشارع أعمدة بالطابع الكورنثيه 
وحمامات بالمياه الحارة الطبيعية *** وسبيل العذارى وبوابات حجريه

جرش شمال عمان الأبيه
وفيها الجمال الخلاب من عصر الرومانيه** ويا محلاها لو صورت بالأقمار الصناعيه
ووضعت على البوابة الأصليه***** مدرجات مسرحيه وساحة حجريه
وشارع أعمدة مزين بالأعمال الفنيه** وفيها تقام مهرجانات سنويه

أم الجمال على أطراف البادية الأردنية
يا عاشق البادية الأردنية ** أم الجمال بنيت بالصخور البازلتيه
مدينة نبطية المعالم متطورة لنظم الريه ** خزانات ماء وبوابات حجريه

عمان رمز المحبة والسلام وعاصمتنا نحن الأردنيه
المدرج الروماني يتكلم بنفسه **** وقلعة على الجبل شامخة مقابله
وسبيل الحوريات في وسط المدينة *** وفي القويسمة بناء من عهد البيزنطيه
وعراق الأمير شامخ في أسوده ********* يحيرك كيف تم نحته

مأدبا جنوب عمان وفيها لي ظبيه
متنوعة المعالم الحضارية والسياحيه*** ففي كنيستها أقدم خريطة فسيفسائيه
للأراضي المقدسة في العالم هديه**وجبل نبو والبرج والكنيسة الرومانيه

تل حسبان شمال مأدبا وأمام عيني يه
ولي فيه ذكريات ويا أصدقاء أجنبيه** خلال عملي في الحفريات الأثريه
قديمة العهد منذ العصور البرونزيه ** ويا ليتك توضعي على الخارطة السياحيه
كثيرة الكهوف والآبار الارتوازيه ** ومعبدا للأمة الرومانيه وكنيسة بيزنطيه
وموقعا للتجارة في الفترة الأموية** ومدرسة للعلم في الفترة المملوكيه

البتراء جنوب المملكة مدينة ورديه
منحوتة في الحجر الرمليه ** صنعتها أيدي العرب النبطيه
خزانة محكمة ومئات المساكن الورديه *** مدرج وممر يسحرك بجماله
وأقترح أن تقام فيها الأعراس العالمية ****** والمحلية بأسعار تشجيعه
لأن جوها كله رومانسيه ** وستبقى الذكريات للعرسان أجمل هديه


ولا ننسى القلاع الشامخة والقصور الصحراوية في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية
قلعة عجلون تراها على قمة جبليه** تعانق السحب المرئيه
بنيت في زمن الأيوبيه** لوقف توسع وزحف الفرنجيه
قلعة الكرك تراها على قمة عاليه** بنيت بأيدي صليبيه
لتأمين طرق مواصلاتها** وتتميز بالممرات السريه
قلعة الشوبك تراها على قمة جبليه** جوانبها شديدة الانحدار ومرئيه
بنتها الأيدي الفرنجيه** على نبع ماء مغذيه

قصر عمره وقصر الحلابات والقسطل وقصر الحر انه
قصور صحراويه في البادية الأردنيه** بنيت بأيدي إسلاميه
استراحة للقوافل التجاريه******* ** وفيها حمامات مائيه
تعلوها رسومات ملونه *** وبعضها لها أرضيات فسيفسائيه

وإن كنت تعاني من الآلام الجسديه ** فلدينا مواقع للسياحة العلاجيه
وكلها مياه حارة ومعدنيه ** تعالج الأمراض الجلدية والمفصليه
في الشمال الحمه الأردنية** وحمامات الشونة الشماليه
وفي الوسط حمامات ماعين ** ذات شلالات زكيه
وفي الجنوب حمامات عفرا وبريطه ** ذات أعين سحريه
والبحر الميت أخفض منطقه في العالم ** وأملاحه تعالج معظم الأمراض الجلديه

وفي الجنوب العقبة موقع محببا ** ثغر الأردن الباسم على البحر الأحمرا 
و قلعة الشريف الحسين بن علي فيها تتربع*** وأسواق حره إن كنت ناوي أن تتبضع
وشعب مرجانيه واسماك ملونه وألعاب مائيه ** وزوروا متحف الأحياء المائيه
ووادي رم للتمتع بالطبيعة الصحراويه ** يسلبك جمالها وتسلق جبالها الأبيه

ونسيت الأزرق واحة صحراويه ** أشجار نخيل وبرك مائيه
فيها محمية طبيعيه للحيوانات والطيور وأسمها الشومريه
هذه هي بلدي المملكة الأردنية الهاشميه** في عيني وعين كل نشمي ونشميه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أم الجمال على أطراف البادية الأردنية
يا عاشق البادية الأردنية ** أم الجمال بنيت بالصخور البازلتيه
مدينة نبطية المعالم متطورة لنظم الريه ** خزانات ماء وبوابات حجريه


مأدبا جنوب عمان وفيها لي ظبيه
متنوعة المعالم الحضارية والسياحيه*** ففي كنيستها أقدم خريطة فسيفسائيه
للأراضي المقدسة في العالم هديه**وجبل نبو والبرج والكنيسة الرومانيه




  يعطيك العافيه معاذ كلمات قمه في الوطنيه 

الله يخلينا الاردن وسيدي ابو حسين

----------


## mylife079

:Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan: 


يسلمو معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اله يديم الاردن تحت ظل الراية الهاشمية ... :Jordan: 

شكرا إلك على المرور

----------

